# Non c/a finish



## TomS (Feb 14, 2009)

What is the most durable finish to put on a wood blank to get a more natural appearance. Sometimes c/a is just too shiny.


----------



## hewunch (Feb 14, 2009)

You can make CA not shiny. Laquer is good as is plexiglas and wipe on poly. all can be shiny or satin. One way to make it not as shiny is to not go all the way through the MM levels


----------



## 1080Wayne (Feb 14, 2009)

Tom    I use 600 grit max when I want a semi-gloss CA finish .   Wayne


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 14, 2009)

Turners Magic


----------



## george (Feb 15, 2009)

I never get shiny finish when working CA-BLO finish. I am just not sure about durability of CA+BLo against just CA.


----------



## marcruby (Feb 15, 2009)

Russ Fairfield once suggested 12 coats of Waterlox.  My only problem is that I generally take Russ's advice with a grain or two of salt.

Marc


----------



## Ligget (Feb 15, 2009)

I would use a CA finish for max protection then micromesh up the grades to the desired finish, like Hans said.


----------



## wizical (Feb 15, 2009)

Unaxol is a great durable finish as well, and it is easy to apply.


----------



## philb (Feb 15, 2009)

CA, then MM upto 3200 or similar, leaves an even sheen but not overly glossy?


----------



## leehljp (Feb 15, 2009)

An example of what Hans, Wayne, Ligget, and Phil mentioned can be seen here:

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/940/1_2Cigs_2Fin_1Burl.jpg

Both had the same finish, but the one without the shine was finish sanded at 3200 MM or 3600 MM.


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (Feb 15, 2009)

I would question whether using CA without polishing to a gloss would result in patchy areas of gloss as the user continues to handle (rub) the pen.

Larry


----------



## camcasper (Feb 15, 2009)

just to clarify, you used the mm after applying the CA finish?


----------



## leehljp (Feb 15, 2009)

Larry Gottlieb said:


> I would question whether using CA without polishing to a gloss would result in patchy areas of gloss as the user continues to handle (rub) the pen.
> 
> Larry



Larry,

I agree also that the pen should be polished to 12000 MM, - for your specific point. 

In the original post of those two pens in the link, I mentioned that I went up to 12000 on both pens, and then for the non-shine - I backed down to the 3200 or 3600 until I got the dull finish that I wanted. 

And you are right about the gloss from hand rub. I still have the pen and use it off and on. After a year, it has some hand rub shine near the nib, - not a lot but just enough to notice. It does protect well and looks very natural.


----------



## grub32 (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with Hank....CA is the best choice...View Russ Fairfields videos in the library and he mentions how to keep his pens from getting that non-glassy look. Hank's idea is similar to Russ's from the videos.

Grub32


----------



## TomS (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the response. I'm pretty new to this, and I've only done 4 c/a finishes so far. The results have been pretty good, but I'm not sure I would like the super shiny finish on all of the different woods. So far I have mm'd to 12000 on all of them. I'll experiment and try stopping early, or maybe go back to a lower grit after 12000.


----------



## marcruby (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to admit I got a chuckle when you explained what you did, but I intend to try that.  I tried your bushingless idea and it can really save the day.  But first I'm going to try using Waterlox -- the idea fascinates me. 

Marc



leehljp said:


> Larry,
> In the original post of those two pens in the link, I mentioned that I went up to 12000 on both pens, and then for the non-shine - I backed down to the 3200 or 3600 until I got the dull finish that I wanted.


----------



## hewunch (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW, it is so nice to be right for a change. If I gave yall my phone number would you call and tell my wife?:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Feb 16, 2009)

marcruby said:


> I have to admit I got a chuckle when you explained what you did, but I intend to try that.  I tried your bushingless idea and it can really save the day.  But first I'm going to try using Waterlox -- the idea fascinates me.
> 
> Marc



While there are several finishes available here that I have not tried, there are several finishes readily available in the US (and in Euro/Australia) that are hard to find here. Semi-gloss poly's, Waterlox, Deft and Enduro are some that I wish I could get here.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 16, 2009)

Unaxol or Enduro gives a more natural finish than CA. I use Unaxol on pens with wood, like Irish Bog Oak, that has a certain structure and feel to it, that I like to keep and do not want to encase this in a plastic-like finish.


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 17, 2009)

*TM*

I have almost completely converted to Turners Magic.
The finish is very consistent and provides a nice sheen wihtout looking like plastic.  They also have a lower gloss formula that has a natural look.  I have been experimenting with the product on several types of wood.  I apply 3 coats of sealer and at least 3-4 of gloss.
The finish looks good, nice depth.  The hardness of the finish seems to be good for me.  It will scratch, just like CA.  I have intentionally rubbed a spot (fingers) on a pen I use daily and have not noticed any loss of sheen.   A few of my clients like this finish more than CA.  On the other hand, some like the high gloss of CA.
Hope this helps.:wink:


----------



## TomS (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks again for all the suggestions. Lot's of stuff for me to try.


----------

